# Grooming Clippers



## fun_puppy (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello

I have a shih-tzu, that loves to have short hair. At least that's what I've noticed...Long hair--not too happy. Short hair--extremely happy, playful and loving.

So I'd like to keep her hair short. 


This is how short I'd like her (that's not my dog, but that's how short she is right now).









(googled short hair shih-tzu)


*


What grooming clippers do you recommend? *

I'd like to do it myself, since I live too far from a groomer AND it's about 70 dollars just to cut her hair. 


Also, any tips on how to remove matts, using clippers?? (I have another dog, that loves to roll around and it's doesn't matter that I brush him every single night he ends up getting matted).



Thank you very much for your assistance.



(I know how to clip, I had a yorkie before getting these two shih-tzus and my old clippers do not seem to work on their hair, 1 speed, Wahl).


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

The body looks like a 5 clipper blade to me.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

My favorite all around clippers are Andis Super 2 speeds. About $125 or so. You will need a #10 blade for sanitary, bum, corners of eyes, and armpits. A 40 blade for bottoms of pads. Yep, looks like a 5 blade on the body, go with a 5F for safety reason, not a skip tooth 5. Unless you want her head the same length as the body, I would get a #0 Wahl Stainless Attachment, and use that over the #10 blade for her head and face. ( for the head, clip from the back of the head forward over the face, from the back of the cheeks forward, etc. ) You will need shears to tidy the feet, face and tail. Comb, brush, etc. of course. If you keep the dogs trimmed every month, you won't have to worry about matts. Don't let them get long enough to get matted. If your blade isn't going thru a matt, its because blades don't go thru matts. You have to go under the matts. Between the matts and the skin..hence why dogs are shaved when they are matted. You have to go shorter (Thinner blades are shorter) in order to get a blade that fits between the matts and the skin. )


----------



## fun_puppy (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you very much for your replies. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2008)

I defiantly agree with Graco22 on the Andis clippers. It's what I've used through school and once I started working. I actually bought Whal's Switchblade clippers a while back to try and they don't even come close if you ask me. I ended up going back to my old clippers in no time.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do they work on people too? I need to replace my people clipper and maybe I could but one for both pup and man?


----------



## fotofrog (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got the Andis Super 2 speed clippers for my shih tzu dogs. I have been using my $40 Wahl Pro clipper until now. But when I used my Andis clipper, I didn't feel like it cut any better than the Wahl. Since I have read in several places that the Andis Super 2 speed clipper comes highly recommended, I am wondering if my technique is wrong or maybe I have the wrong blade. I used a #10 blade with a 1/4' comb. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have only been grooming my dogs for about 6 months so am fairly new to this.


----------

